# LG wide flatron monitor: Analog Out of Range 74.9kHz / 60 Hz?



## chris39 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry to be a bother, but I've been searching this topic for hours with no luck and I'm becoming desperate as I have some very important work i need to access on my computer.

Whenever I start my computer it get passed all the loading screens until windows start up and i get a blank screen and the message "Analog Out of Range 74.9kHz / 60 Hz". 

I've done some research and most of the similar problems had to do with a NEW monitor not being powerful enough. But the monitor i'm using has had no problems running at 1680 x 1200 res 60Hz refresh for the past 2 years, it was only this morning i got this message. I have not installed or changed any software in since it last worked. 

Update: I tried booting in low resolution mode (vista) and updated my video card driver. Now that it is updated, I get the "Analog Out of Range 74.9 / 60Hz" all the time, even if i use low resolution mode.


----------



## kiataryu (Sep 20, 2009)

chris39 said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but I've been searching this topic for hours with no luck and I'm becoming desperate as I have some very important work i need to access on my computer.
> 
> Whenever I start my computer it get passed all the loading screens until windows start up and i get a blank screen and the message "Analog Out of Range 74.9kHz / 60 Hz".
> 
> ...


I get the same problem except it started when my computer automatically set itself into the lowest resolution and 16 color bit. I couldn't change it back to normal, so I restarted the computer and everything went fine up till the welcome screen. I also have LG Flatron, so im starting to think the problem is with the LG.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Certainly sounds like a monitor problem. Try connecting the monitor to another PC.


----------



## johntas44 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the same problem as chris39 & kiataryu, but mine started after a format of the hard disc following a virus. My Flatron E2211 works fine when connected to another PC.
Is it possible that the virus has affected the graphics card.


----------

